# one of my rbp has a bump on its lower lip..



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

i am new to this site. 
i got my rbp's about 2.5 months ago.
they are all about 2 inches now. and since last week i noticed that one of them has a bump on its lower lip. i have no clue what it is. can anyone help me out?
i will post pics in a bit.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a friend that has a super red with the same type of deal, i will be watching this thread with interest


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

heres the pic...kinda blurry...

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...96/fa728b44.jpg


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

im gonna try and get a clearer picture...brb...


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

ok i got a clearer picture...now can anyone plssssss help me out?...any treatment?...or is it harmless to my p's?

<img src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid90/pfd00fc574e5edc454464e7542bd7666f/fa728401.jpg>

close up...

<img src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid90/pad761ef1090e689ff4a8ae34992ad0c2/fa7283fc.jpg>


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...6f/fa728401.jpg

close up..

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...c2/fa7283fc.jpg


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

it might be from sketching out and swimming into the tank. both of my super red bellies have that too. just watch it closely and update us or get clearer pic so everyone can determine the bump.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like its just from running along the glass. Many Ps get that. It will go away when they stop.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

it goes away comes back again.,. depends on th skittishness of the fish
but i think as they get bigger the tend to learn not to bump into glass nemore


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

you got it...many cichlids get the same thing from chaseing prey......It is very important to keep water qualety up duning the healing period so infections don't develope!


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

wow.
thanks alot for all the info.
i will be keeping an eye on this little guy.
hope it goes away soon.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my friends P has a bump in the sam place but its real red and growing out, looks like he has a dildo coming out of his chin, started a little bump just like that


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> my friends P has a bump in the sam place but its real red and growing out, looks like he has a dildo coming out of his chin, started a little bump just like that


 how long has that p have the bump for?
mine its only been a week or so since it appeared.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

They heal. It took about 4 days and it disappeared.


----------

